# Protective liner shorts with a quality chamois



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

There aren't any liner shorts (= shorts with a chamois that you wear inside baggy outer shorts) that have armor (built-in pads to protect hip & upper leg) _and _a good chamois, right?

I haven't tried everything, but all the protective liner shorts I've seen have a cheap chamois and that crappy grippy elastic around the leg openings. I like the idea of wearing protective inner shorts more regularly, but it doesn't happen because there's no comparison in comfort compared to a quality liner (TLD Ace liners are my favorite).

MTB apparel makers finally have started responding to the need for knee and elbow pads light and comfortable enough for trail riding. Now it's time someone came out with protective liner shorts to fill the same gap. It would be _so enduro_, they'd sell like mad.


----------



## TraderGuy (Aug 25, 2014)

Have you tried the Zoic Men's Impact Liner Shorts?

I'm looking for the same thing, liner shorts with protection and these seem like they may work out. I have not tried them.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

No, I haven't. But from the description it looks like the same chamois the Zoic Either has, which is not bad but nothing special. Plus it has gripper elastic on the legs. So I'd be surprised if its much of a step up from something like the Fox Launch Pro liners.

Have you tried them? Opinion?


----------



## TraderGuy (Aug 25, 2014)

No, I have not. I'm using Pearl Izumi liners which I like, but they have no padding. I'd like to find a comfortable padded liner. Zoic and Fox were the two that looked interesting, but I have no experience with either.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

I use Zoic liners. Very comfortable, IMHO. Comfort/Liner: good; Protection: moderate. Just a bit of foam padding. Enough to help with small falls on dirt and some help with abrasions, but NOT enough for falls on rocky terrain. 

I have the POC VPD Hip shorts as well. Definitely more protective on the hips, but a bit cumbersome for rides with lots of pedaling. Not horrible, just more aware that I'm wearing something vs. the Zoics.

ETA: I'll wear the POCs this weekend for a planned 20mile trail ride. It's been about 5 months since I last wore them. I'll report back with a better assessment.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Also just noticed the One Industries Exo Liner Shorts with Elite Chamois, Arts link here. Look fairly promising, haven't seen them in person yet.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

I recall someone raving for G-Form's Pro-B Compression Shorts. I just use Pearl Izumi Liner Shorts right now too so I can't speak to their quality myself, but they do have a built in chamois and I know they're considered superior to G-Form's elbow and knee pads.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Fox Titan Race Shorts and Race Face Flank Liners are both really comfortable and provide good protection.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the Titan Race Shorts. I bought them a couple years ago after choosing them over several others. The fact I don't find them comfortable enough for regular trail-ride use is the reason I'm still looking now. 

The Titans are not bad, and I happily wear them on lift days, but I rarely wear them for trail rides. IMO, the chamois is not terrible but not good and the gripper stuff on the leg openings is uncomfortable. (They also get sweaty, but that may be inevitable for armored liners.) I doubt anyone who doesn't have high-end shorts would mind them.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

OldManBike said:


> Also just noticed the One Industries Exo Liner Shorts with Elite Chamois, Arts link here. Look fairly promising, haven't seen them in person yet.


After 3 rides, I'm happy with these so far. So far I like the chamois and the overall comfort. They breathe better than the Fox Titans. The protection seems decent, both in terms of coverage and thickness, but I haven't crash-tested it yet.

Hard to predict if I'd be willing to wear these every ride in the summer, but so far I'm encouraged.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I was going to post a new thread, but I have the same exact question. Has anyone tried any new shorts with chamois and protective padding? A lot of the ones mentioned before are no longer available. I am interesting in a pair of shorts for some more challenging (for me) trail riding and also for BMX racing/beginner dirt jumping (chamois not needed for that).


----------

